# RowTableNames mit eigenem TableModel



## scheibl (30. Jan 2008)

Habe bereits ein eigenes Table Model gemacht und will nun die Tabelle mit RowTableNames versehen. Habe auch schon einige Zeit damit verbracht, es funktioniert aber einfach nicht.
Kann mir dabei jemand helfen?


----------



## SlaterB (30. Jan 2008)

was ist ein RowTableName, gehts eher um die Columns?
wie soll das ganze am Ende aussehen?


----------



## scheibl (30. Jan 2008)

Ich meine damit das es nicht nur Spaltenüberschriften gibt, sonder auch Zeilenüberschriften. Ähnlich wie es im Excl ausschaut


----------



## Beni (30. Jan 2008)

Wir haben sogar was in unserer FAQ dazu: klick


----------



## scheibl (30. Jan 2008)

Ja, das hab ich schon gesehen. Doch funktioniert dies auch mit einem eigenen table model?


----------



## SlaterB (30. Jan 2008)

was spricht dagegen?

auch die Überschriften müssen nicht simpel "Row " + row sein,
sondern könnten aus dem Model abgefragt werden,
die RowNummer ist bekannt


----------

